
Hacking Soundcloud: Creating an Interactive Track (2017) - haywirez
https://haywirez.com/hacking-soundcloud/
======
yesenadam
You posted this on here 7 times?

------
solarkraft
TL;DR: They use the Soundcloud API to replace the audio track based on user
engagement with the song on the platform.

~~~
haywirez
No, the point is that the API couldn't be used for this. So it automates a
browser.

